# Is this a glimpse of a new HDGUI?



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Notice the slightly different and more defined color scheme, the logo change, "Parental Controls" instead of "Parental", the clock is moved to the top right corner and of course the lack of PIG. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sparky Scott (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like a winner to me. " Make it so Scotty! "


----------



## loveshockey (Feb 25, 2008)

Sucks...needs PIG...


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

loveshockey said:


> Sucks...needs PIG...


Obviously I don't know for sure but I couldn't imagine that they would remove PIG totally. I think it would most likely be an option.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks SD still to me, and where is this from?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Not a fan.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Looks SD still to me, and where is this from?


It's from a D* commercial advertising parental controls. It seems to look clearer on my tv than in the picture. Also the picture is not full screen in the commercial, I zoomed in on it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TITAN_53 said:


> Notice the slightly different and more defined color scheme, the logo change, "Parental Controls" instead of "Parental", the clock is moved to the top right corner and of course the lack of PIG. What do you guys think?


Actually, looks older, but post importantly, where are you getting this pic from?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

loveshockey said:


> Sucks...needs PIG...


Lack of PIG makes it an IMMEDIATE winner with me!


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Actually, looks older, but post importantly, where are you getting this pic from?


I guess I'm missing what looks old about it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

TITAN_53 said:


> I guess I'm missing what looks old about it.


The old color scheme used darker blues.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TITAN_53 said:


> I guess I'm missing what looks old about it.


It looks like the GUI that was on the HR20's when they first came out in 2006. All blue and "stale" looking, before they involved more white.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> It looks like the GUI that was on the HR20's when they first came out in 2006. All blue and "stale" looking, before they involved more white.


Looks like the old one to me as well.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> It looks like the GUI that was on the HR20's when they first came out in 2006. All blue and "stale" looking, before they involved more white.


I do remember the old GUI but this seems different to me, though I probably don't remember the old GUI all that well either. Personally, I like that there's more shading and that it is darker. IIRC, one of the main reasons that the current GUI was implemented was the poor readability of the original which shouldn't be an issue with an HDGUI so I could see D* going back to a darker color scheme.


----------



## MNT (Apr 5, 2007)

This is from a new commercial that's just started airing. I'm a graphic designer, and I notice the subtle differences. This isn't the old dark blue look; this is new (note the new-style Directv logo in the corner). Unfortunately I'm seeing the same old system font and pixelated text, so _this particular screenshot_ appears to be at the most a refreshed SD UI.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

MNT said:


> This is from a new commercial that's just started airing. I'm a graphic designer, and I notice the subtle differences. This isn't the old dark blue look; this is new (note the new-style Directv logo in the corner). Unfortunately I'm seeing the same old system font and pixelated text, so _this particular screenshot_ appears to be at the most a refreshed SD UI.


Which would lead me to wonder if the new GUI might be able to be changed back and forth between HD and SD. This is clearly a new layout, how it's rendered I can't say. I can say that it looked better on my TV than it seems to in the picture. It looked pretty crisp.

HD or not, this should make the "NO PIG" crowd pretty hopeful.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TITAN_53 said:


> HD or not, this should make the "NO PIG" crowd pretty hopeful.


And PO those of us who like PIG.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's another shot. Lighting seems a little better on this one.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

TITAN_53 said:


> Which would lead me to wonder if the new GUI might be able to be changed back and forth between HD and SD. This is clearly a new layout, how it's rendered I can't say. I can say that it looked better on my TV than it seems to in the picture. It looked pretty crisp.
> 
> HD or not, this should make the "NO PIG" crowd pretty hopeful.


The No PIG would make me VERY happy!!!!!


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> And PO those of us who like PIG.


Who says you wouldn't be able to have PIG? I think having it as an option is a pretty good idea.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

TITAN_53 said:


> Who says you wouldn't be able to have PIG? I think having it as an option is a pretty good idea.


Definitely a fan of options!


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> The No PIG would make me VERY happy!!!!!


and so does :up:this guy. :lol:


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

MNT said:


> ...I'm a graphic designer, and I notice the subtle differences...


As a graphic designer, you probably then also noticed how two-dimensional and circa 2000 it looks. They should fire their guy (and maybe hire you).


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

TITAN_53 said:


> HD or not, this should make the "NO PIG" crowd pretty hopeful.





RunnerFL said:


> And PO those of us who like PIG.


For the record, PiG may still be there.... this is only a MENU screen, and there are currently several menus in which PiM is not there.

Personal feelings toward the GUI design aside, I would welcome an option to turn off PiL, but keep PiG...

~Alan


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

kevinturcotte said:


> Lack of PIG makes it an IMMEDIATE winner with me!


:up: +1

I can't tell you how many times I want to kick the cat (not really: metaphoric license) when I turn on my DVR and some clown from some show I would never be caught dead watching is yammering at me. Or it's three-quarters through a _Lost _episode I have not yet seen and somebody says "Sun and Jin are dead!" Grrrrrrr! I try to keep the box on non-purchased channels just to shut it up, but any time 2 tuners are used, I get the unwanted yammering. DTV, for the love of God, please fix this already!

The order of preference should be:

1. PIG optional (user preference)
2. No PIG
3. PIG

You might notice that currently we have the lowest very distant third of those three options, which says a lot about the ergonomic sensibilities of the design team.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> For the record, PiG may still be there.... this is only a MENU screen, and there are currently several menus in which PiM is not there.


The Parental Controls menu page currently has PIG. Looking at the image more I'm pretty sure this is just some sort of mock up. I really don't think they'd put out anything that has "Adult Ch's" or "Chan Blocks" for options. Not very professional if you ask me.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TomCat said:


> The order of preference should be:
> 
> 1. PIG optional (user preference)
> 2. No PIG
> ...


In your opinion....

In my opinion "PIG" would be #2, not #3.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> In your opinion...


Well ferchrissakes isn't that pretty obvious? Do you really think you have to point that out? If you spend any time on a forum it will eventually dawn on you that 85% of what is posted is opinion, 5% is actual facts, and 10% is incorrect facts. (but that's only my opinion).

edit: I guess I forgot to point out that 95% of that 10% is people telling other people that their opinion is wrong (which is impossible, since it is only an opinion) or implying that they are not allowed to even have one.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Well ferchrissakes isn't that pretty obvious? Do you really think you have to point that out? If you spend any time on a forum it will eventually dawn on you that 85% of what is posted is opinion, 5% is actual facts, and 10% is incorrect facts. (but that's only my opinion).
> 
> edit: I guess I forgot to point out that 95% of that 10% is people telling other people that their opinion is wrong (which is impossible, since it is only an opinion) or implying that they are not allowed to even have one.


You stated it as fact that what we had now was #3 on the list of the way it should be. I was just pointing out that it was your opinion since you did not. In no way I was saying your opinion was wrong, I was just pointing out that it was an opinion and not fact.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> You stated it as fact that what we had now was #3 on the list of the way it should be. I was just pointing out that it was your opinion since you did not. In no way I was saying your opinion was wrong, I was just pointing out that it was an opinion and not fact.


Well, yes you were, which _in my opinion _is simply ridiculous. And all I was saying was that I hardly think that was necessary. Do you really think that if someone says "this is the way it should be" that they are representing that as a fact rather than as their opinion? The difference between fact and opinion is not really that subtle; it's usually abundantly clear, and usually goes without saying.

I do understand and appreciate that it was not an attack, just a lame attempt to undermine my opinion with yours. How's that working out for you, BTW?

When I am stating facts, I typically give plenty of background to back them up. When I am stating an opinion, arguments supporting that it is an opinion are not really necessary, because opinions are neither right nor wrong and therefore have no need to be defended.

I will however continue to state my opinions without the disclaimer that it actually might be an opinion, because most folks with a lick of sense can typically figure out the difference and don't need that pointed out. Those of you who couldn't dial 911 if we spotted you the "9" will just have to continue guessing.

Summer is coming, and it might be time for you to move out from over that paint store. Summer heat will only make the fumes worse.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Back on topic. The graphic looks old to me. No way it is HD because most of the text is larger (that is, fewer letters in the same place). The current GUI has "Adult Channels" rather than just "Adult Ch's" in the picture, for example, yet it takes up the same amount of space. If you go HD, you go smaller text.

Also, no graphics to speak of, just a fade of color on the top. The current GUI has the D swoop through and behind the graphics. This has none of that. Looks very basic.

Lastly, the dot showing where you are in the list of information is much larger in the picture than it is in the current GUI. I doubt they are going big and clunky either in HD or on a new GUI even if in SD.

Either it is old or it is a mockup strictly for the commercial.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

TomCat said:


> You might notice that currently we have the lowest very distant third of those three options, which says a lot about the ergonomic sensibilities of the design team.


Maybe the design team doesn't agree with your order and right now they're questioning your sensibilities on their internal message boards.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

TomCat said:


> :up: +1
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I want to kick the cat (not really: metaphoric license) when I turn on my DVR and some clown from some show I would never be caught dead watching is yammering at me. Or it's three-quarters through a _Lost _episode I have not yet seen and somebody says "Sun and Jin are dead!" Grrrrrrr! I try to keep the box on non-purchased channels just to shut it up, but any time 2 tuners are used, I get the unwanted yammering. DTV, for the love of God, please fix this already!
> 
> ...


So you are saying that PIG goes with audio as well?

I have never seen a receiver that does not do all the time audio. PIG is just the picture, not audio. My first Sony receiver (circa 1996) even had audio all the time, though obviously no PIG.

Best option is to just hit pause right away. Often overlooked, but an easy fix.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Grentz said:


> Best option is to just hit pause right away. Often overlooked, but an easy fix.


Not a FIX, but DEFINATELY a good idea whenever you have something recording.

It's also a good idea to look down after doing this... and NOT look at the TV screen...

...at least that's what I always do.

*Back to topic*, I'm starting at the commercial that shows this screen, and I have to admit that it looks MUCH better than the picture does, but 'm still not very fond of the look. 

~Alan


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I just always hit mute when turning things on, especially since my A/V receiver is active long before my TV is. 

Then I just avoid looking at the PIG.


----------



## MNT (Apr 5, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> The graphic looks old to me...
> 
> Either it is old or it is a mockup strictly for the commercial.


It's definitely a mockup for the commercial, because the on-screen elements are animated in the ad. But, it's also definitely something new. A more accurate color representation is in the attached screencaps.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Well, yes you were, which _in my opinion _is simply ridiculous. And all I was saying was that I hardly think that was necessary. Do you really think that if someone says "this is the way it should be" that they are representing that as a fact rather than as their opinion?


Their is a huge difference between saying something *should* be a certain way and the way you said it. Again you stated it as a fact that the way it was now was #3 on the list. You didn't say it was your list, you didn't say "in my opinion" or anything to make it look like your opinion. You stated it as if it were fact.



TomCat said:


> The difference between fact and opinion is not really that subtle; it's usually abundantly clear, and usually goes without saying.


Well it was abundantly clear that you stated it as fact.



TomCat said:


> I do understand and appreciate that it was not an attack, just a lame attempt to undermine my opinion with yours. How's that working out for you, BTW?


It wasn't an attempt to undermine your opinion either but if that helps you sleep at night then so be it. I was simply pointing out that it was your opinion and not a fact, as you stated it as such.



TomCat said:


> I will however continue to state my opinions without the disclaimer that it actually might be an opinion, because most folks with a lick of sense can typically figure out the difference and don't need that pointed out. Those of you who couldn't dial 911 if we spotted you the "9" will just have to continue guessing.
> 
> Summer is coming, and it might be time for you to move out from over that paint store. Summer heat will only make the fumes worse.


Please keep personal attacks out of your posts.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I just always hit mute when turning things on, especially since my A/V receiver is active long before my TV is.
> 
> Then I just avoid looking at the PIG.


I do the same thing if I'm turning on my setup while a NASCAR race is on or anything that I don't want spoiled.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Grentz said:


> [...] Best option is to just hit pause right away. Often overlooked, but an easy fix.


That's what I do. It's now become instinctive to me to hit LIST-PAUSE, GUIDE-PAUSE.

I'm with the folks hopeful the new GUI will offer the option to turn PIG/PIL off.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd like to see some screen shots of some of the other menus. Like the guide and playlist.

PIG should be an option.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> The old color scheme used darker blues.


yeah i was about to say that. also it doesn't look like an HD gui so forget it.....


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

TomCat said:


> The order of preference should be:
> 
> 1. PIG optional (user preference)
> 2. No PIG
> ...


Except for the fact that the correct order (ranking from best design to worst) is:
1. PIG optional (user preference)
2. PIG
3. No PIG

...making your preference the farthest thing from a sensible design. :wave:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

cartrivision said:


> Except for the fact that the correct order (ranking from best design to worst) is:
> 1. PIG optional (user preference)
> 2. PIG
> 3. No PIG
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

jdspencer said:


> I'd like to see some screen shots of some of the other menus. Like the guide and playlist.


The GUIDE and PLAYLIST were not on the commercial.



rey_1178 said:


> yeah i was about to say that. also it doesn't look like an HD gui so forget it.....


It's possible that the reasoning behind it is that the people working on the graphics for the commercial were not aware, but I can truly say that the commercial showed a GUI much sharper than our current one.

It might not be HD, but the commercial certainly showed a crisper appearance.

One other thing to note is that this "new GUI" appears to show DirecTV's current color scheme...

~Alan


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Alan Gordon said:


> The GUIDE and PLAYLIST were not on the commercial....


I just found it weird that they used a little used menu (Parental Controls) to show the new GUI.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

jdspencer said:


> I just found it weird that they used a little used menu (Parental Controls) to show the new GUI.


The commercial was about MRV and Parental Controls... and the GUI was shown during the part about the Parental Controls.

~Alan


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

Could this just be something they made to you could actually read it on our TVs? Meaning, maybe the current GUI is too small to be made out on that TV in the commercial so they "enhanced" it to make it more readable for the viewer.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

haggis444 said:


> Could this just be something they made to you could actually read it on our TVs? Meaning, maybe the current GUI is too small to be made out on that TV in the commercial so they "enhanced" it to make it more readable for the viewer.


It's not only possible, it's VERY possible.... 

~Alan


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

haggis444 said:


> Could this just be something they made to you could actually read it on our TVs? Meaning, maybe the current GUI is too small to be made out on that TV in the commercial so they "enhanced" it to make it more readable for the viewer.


They touched up and airbrushed their content to look better for an ad, that never happens!!!

NDS has developed hunderds of EPGs including HD versions, Sky+HD has a HD EPG, D just isn't there yet...

Examples and videos here... If you hate PIG you will hate the video...
http://www.nds.com/solutions/epgs.php
http://www.nds.com/pdfs/NDS_EPGs-UI_Services_datasheet.pdf
http://www.nds.com/solutions/snowflake.php

Sky+EPG released 1 year ago
http://www1.sky.com/HDGuide/


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

WholeHomeDVR said:


> NDS has developed hunderds of EPGs including HD versions, Sky+HD has a HD EPG, D just isn't there yet...


Yeah, I'm just not a fan of NDS designed EPGs... they all look cheap to me.

I guess I should be greatful that the DirecTV GUI is my favorite one by them...

~Alan


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> The GUIDE and PLAYLIST were not on the commercial.
> 
> It's possible that the reasoning behind it is that the people working on the graphics for the commercial were not aware, but I can truly say that the commercial showed a GUI much sharper than our current one.
> 
> ...


 i guess we should wait until we see the guide since its what we'll look at the most besides the programming we watch.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Alan Gordon said:


> It's not only possible, it's VERY possible....
> 
> ~Alan


Considering how many times they made it look like the Mix channels actually used all of an HDTV screen, I would agree.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rey_1178 said:


> i guess we should wait until we see the guide since its what we'll look at the most besides the programming we watch.


I don't think you'll see a guide that looks like that since the parental controls screen was clearly made just for the commercial. For all we know it was an image created in Photoshop by someone trying to re-create the current GUI by memory.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, that would be my vote


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

WholeHomeDVR said:


> NDS has developed hunderds of EPGs including HD versions, Sky+HD has a HD EPG, D just isn't there yet...


Considering DirecTV's current STBs don't run NDS software (aside from the CAS and MediaHighway, but we're talking about the main stuff here) I don't see how that's relevant.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone have an idea if or when they might roll out an HD update to the current GUI? Crisper text, more fluid animations/transparencies and stuff would bring it into the league of modern day PC/Mac operating systems, Android phones, iPhones, iPads, etc... I guess I just take those devices for granted. Even the XBox 360 can now act as an AT&T U-Verse set top box. Windows Media Center 7 looks nice as well.

I like the current guide (hell, it beats cable)... but theres def. room for improvement. A nice modern visual refresh would be welcome. I also like PIG, but an option for you guys that don't would be nice to please everyone. Many times the wife will be searching around in the guide, but I'm watching the current show in the PIG (or vice versa).

Do we even know what hardware will be able to have the processing power to generate HD graphics on the fly? Do we even know that DirecTV is remotely interested in going HD with the on screen UI?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I'd like to have an HD GUI but I'd rather them spend the time fixing the current troubles before they start adding more troubles and more performance problems with an HD GUI.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I understand your anticipation. I hoped for an HD GUI three years ago. It just doesn't seem to be on the radar.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

As much as I want an HDGUI, I’m very happy with my HR24-500 SDGUI. To me, since I got my HR24 installed, the GUI is much sharper and contrast far better than my previous HR20-700 units. With that said, I really feel the “posters everywhere” feature requires the HDGUI upgrade. Some posters are hard to read via the current SDGUI.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I understand your anticipation. I hoped for an HD GUI three years ago. It just doesn't seem to be on the radar.


As with the TiVo S3, it may be considered "ugly", but more things need to be added/fixed as priority. As Earl said, Im sure this stuff is on a board, and as with life, is moved around in priority, as needed.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I guess I'm just curious if the current hardware can handle it, and at what resolution would the GUI be generated. Are there any level of video driver optimization available, ie) will we see smoother animations and transitions. Will a product line like the HR-24/H24 have the horsepower for this, or will it require all new equipment?

I think Dish Network is the only provider with a full HD GUI on the 922. Other than that, you need to go 3rd party with Cablecard (Media Center, Moxi, Tivo Premiere). 

Granted there are things to fix and features to refine on the current platform. However from having inside information in the cable industry, they will be launching 16:9 HD java based guides late next year. With DirecTV falling behind in HD content, will they also fall behind in the user interface department as well? I guess as a paying customer I like to know at least some work is being done in this area. I'm into technology and I like to see companies continue to innovate, and pay them or look at stock options when I see companies in forward motion. DirecTV has a great Cutting Edge program, which I have not found with any other provider. I am willing to test the next gen software when they are ready for testers. I'm all about progress.

Don't get me wrong, the current software runs circles around cable. But you never stop innovating for one second. You never know when the competition is going to make that surprise move ahead of you.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

It is pretty crazy that Guides are not in HD. How long have HDTVs been around? How long has DirecTV had HD?

It's about time they update the guide to use the screen full potential!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> Actually, *looks older*, but post importantly, where are you getting this pic from?


I was going to state the same.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Well cable companies are going to HD guides next year. I believe Comcast will roll out J-Guide in the second half of 2011 with more widespread deployment into early 2012. See dslreports thread for screen shots:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r24262603-Official-Comcast-blog-about-new-SA-guide

Also Cox and NDS paired up to create their next gen interface called "Trio". This also adds interactivity to the platform such as Facebook, Twitter, What's hot, Multiroom DVR, web programming, etc...
(Source: LightReading  - Early Screenshots - EngadgetHD )

Don't get me wrong, DirecTV's UI is really nice, but if they don't continue to innovate and test HD graphics, they could potentially be left behind. I'm sure they are working on something behind closed doors, but I cannot wait to see what it will look like. I'm excited to test out a next gen interface that will look as sharp on my TV screen as the scoreboard graphics you see on sports like NFL, ESPN, etc...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cypherx said:


> Also Cox and NDS paired up to create their next gen interface called "Trio". This also adds interactivity to the platform such as Facebook, Twitter, What's hot, Multiroom DVR, web programming, etc...
> (Source: LightReading - Early Screenshots - EngadgetHD )


I'm sure that giude will just be super high quality and will have timely and efficient bug fixes and features added. Oooh, I think I sounded a little jaded there. 

- Merg


----------

